# Looking for Hunting Buddy



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

I'm SUU student(20 yrs old) that has a phesant and possible chukar hunting spot that im going out to this weekend(about 50 miles from Cedar). Im looking for a similar age hunting buddy that is willing to hike hard and shoot some birds this weekend(Nov 8th). Hit me up if you wanna tag along! [email protected]


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

****, no one wants to go out? Bump...


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

might be the similar age thing;-)


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

Only put that because I want someone who cant keep up haha


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

oh I know........Us old guys used to hunt the same way. We are better hunters now.:grin:


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Hunted with a 24 year old this year-. that boy needs to do some cardio work- made me feel good though


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

Well is this 50 miles south or north or east or west of cedar


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

50 miles north of Cedar... and I apologize, I should've said someone that is willing to hike long and hard, age doesn't matter


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

:smile:8)


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

You can probably find some chukar around Cedar City, but if you find any pheasants anywhere within an hour of Cedar City be sure to post up lots of pics. Especially if they are on public land! Sorry, but pheasant hunting in this area is a thing of the past, unless you count shooting pen raised birds for $25 a pop. I'm pretty sure I killed the last wild pheasant in the Cedar City valley area back in 2009 lol. I really can't think of a single pheasant I've seen since.


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

Still looking for a hunting buddy! I have 2 quail spots and 1 chukar spot as of now but im tired of hunting by myself!


----------

